# Any Southeastern PA Recommended Breeders?



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Any breeders near Philly you'd recommend? I did speak at length with Tammy of Stone Ridge Maltese yesterday. I was very impressed and she had a lot of good advice on potentially integrating a Maltese into a household with large dogs down the line. We would definitely consider one of her puppies. Just wondering if there is anything close to home too. She is on the other side of the state.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

No additional suggestions, just wanted to say I think you found a good one. Really impressed with everything I see on her website. And nice that she is willing to work with you having big dogs.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> No additional suggestions, just wanted to say I think you found a good one. Really impressed with everything I see on her website. And nice that she is willing to work with you having big dogs.


Absolutely. I think she needs to feel comfortable and so do we before we pull the trigger. But she was a great resource. The goldendoodle is still a young puppy. So we want to see how he is doing as young adult and how he is interacting with my sister's maltipoo and other tiny dogs and if we can train to a point where we feel comfortable that it would be OK. So far, so good. But I think it's too early to say.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The American Maltese Association, maintains a breeders list:

Breeders by State


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> The American Maltese Association, maintains a breeders list:
> 
> Breeders by State


Thank you. I checked it out. Just 5 in the state. Most about 6 hours away. Beverly Quilliam is nearby, and the feedback on these forums for her looks good. But it is old. I bumped up the most recent thread to see if anyone has more recent feedback or got pups from their recently.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

jsbrook said:


> Absolutely. I think she needs to feel comfortable and so do we before we pull the trigger. But she was a great resource. The goldendoodle is still a young puppy. So we want to see how he is doing as young adult and how he is interacting with my sister's maltipoo and other tiny dogs and if we can train to a point where we feel comfortable that it would be OK. So far, so good. But I think it's too early to say.



Today I was thinking about you and your maltese adoption plans. I'm thinking it may be wise to ask for a larger maltese, around 7+ lbs. Abella is larger (by US AKC standards) and her leg bones are so very very tiny and fragile. They could be hurt or broken so easily by a larger "Big Pawed" playful dog. I can't imagine how fragile smaller maltese are. Maltese are not wimps and they can hold there own in playing rough and tumble - this said they can get hurt so easily. I think you said your sister has a MaltiPoo. That breed is definitely more sturdy in build. I am glad you are doing research and seeking advise. Wishing you much wisdom in making the right choice and finding the perfect addition to complete your tribe. 
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Today I was thinking about you and your maltese adoption plans. I'm thinking it may be wise to ask for a larger maltese, around 7+ lbs. Abella is larger (by US AKC standards) and her leg bones are so very very tiny and fragile. They could be hurt or broken so easily by a larger "Big Pawed" playful dog. I can't imagine how fragile smaller maltese are. Maltese are not wimps and they can hold there own in playing rough and tumble - this said they can get hurt so easily. I think you said your sister has a MaltiPoo. That breed is definitely more sturdy in build. I am glad you are doing research and seeking advise. Wishing you much wisdom in making the right choice and finding the perfect addition to complete your tribe.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Good thinking! That is what Tammy said as well. She said she has a girl from Russia and a boy that produce sturdy Maltese up to 8 lbs and that even their 6 lb litters have bone structures twice the size/as sturdy as most of her Maltese. Thanks for your advice! Abella is so beautiful.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure where my Post went from the other day?? However, I asked where you are from in PA since we live here as well. I did suggest that you call/contact Josymire in Greensburg, PA. As a matter of fact, I just read a post whereby someone posted that she got her Malt from her. Might be worth a try and I hope that this post doesn't go astray.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Not sure where my Post went from the other day?? However, I asked where you are from in PA since we live here as well. I did suggest that you call/contact Josymire in Greensburg, PA. As a matter of fact, I just read a post whereby someone posted that she got her Malt from her. Might be worth a try and I hope that this post doesn't go astray.


Lower Merion. Outside Philly. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Josymire has lovely pups! Great suggestion.
JMHO, but be careful w/some of the Russian dogs---make sure it is a good breeder & get advice from people who show in Europe---they are in the know about which Russian breeders have reputable dogs. I have 2 good breeder friends in Europe & you can send me a ? if you find something interesting & I will make inquiry for you. Sometimes people only talk to those whom they trust---which is wise. Best wishes in your search. It sounds like you are diligent.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

edelweiss said:


> Josymire has lovely pups! Great suggestion.
> JMHO, but be careful w/some of the Russian dogs---make sure it is a good breeder & get advice from people who show in Europe---they are in the know about which Russian breeders have reputable dogs. I have 2 good breeder friends in Europe & you can send me a ? if you find something interesting & I will make inquiry for you. Sometimes people only talk to those whom they trust---which is wise. Best wishes in your search. It sounds like you are diligent.


Thank you! I appreciate that! Will circle back when we are closer to taking the plunge and looking to choose a breeder.


----------



## Maltese_love_28 (Aug 18, 2020)

jsbrook said:


> Thank you! I appreciate that! Will circle back when we are closer to taking the plunge and looking to choose a breeder.


Hey ,
I am also looking for a good Breeder in the same region. Wondering if you found any good Breeder.
I contacted Beverly, Josie, David
Called Beverly twice, she said she was busy due to health issues.
David dint have any pups right now
I am not sure if I want to go with Josie because it’s 8 hours drive from where I stay and I’m not sure if it’s safe to travel that far during covid and also I wanted to visit the breeder once before paying as it’s expensive(not complaining) I am ready to pay but just want to make sure I am not wasting money


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Maltese_love_28 said:


> Hey ,
> I am also looking for a good Breeder in the same region. Wondering if you found any good Breeder.
> I contacted Beverly, Josie, David
> Called Beverly twice, she said she was busy due to health issues.
> ...


Not really but we're awhile out from getting a puppy. There are a few good breeders in Western PA and Central as you note. I do really like this breeder Tammy Ferringer from Stone Ridge Maltese. It's not close; about a 5 hour drive from the Philly area. But we'd feel comfortable getting a puppy from her if and when the time comes. https://stoneridgemaltese.com/


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Maltese_love_28 said:


> Hey ,
> I am also looking for a good Breeder in the same region. Wondering if you found any good Breeder.
> I contacted Beverly, Josie, David
> Called Beverly twice, she said she was busy due to health issues.
> ...


Also impressed with Joysmir, but that's Western PA again...


----------



## Maltese_love_28 (Aug 18, 2020)

oh
Thanks for info!!


jsbrook said:


> Not really but we're awhile out from getting a puppy. There are a few good breeders in Western PA and Central as you note. I do really like this breeder Tammy Ferringer from Stone Ridge Maltese. It's not close; about a 5 hour drive from the Philly area. But we'd feel comfortable getting a puppy from her if and when the time comes. https://stoneridgemaltese.com/


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did not find much info on the web-site you listed?


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

edelweiss said:


> I did not find much info on the web-site you listed?


Stone Ridge? I think there is a decide amount in the Our Purpose section and More subsections.But I spoke with Tammy at length offline. Email is Tammy Ferringer <[email protected]> She was very responsive and helpful. If you email her, I expect she'd be happy to set up a call and run through things with you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jsbrook said:


> Stone Ridge Maltese


I looked at the Stone Ridge website and don't see anything about the dogs they show and champions. Not a single photo nor listings for pedigrees and Champions. It looks to me like her website is designed to sell puppies. JMO but I'm going by what I see on their site. Just entering shows means little. Finishing your dogs means a lot.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, that is exactly what I meant when I said that the web-site was without a lot of info. I think one should proceed w/caution here.


----------



## jsbrook (Jul 4, 2020)

Snowbody said:


> I looked at the Stone Ridge website and don't see anything about the dogs they show and champions. Not a single photo nor listings for pedigrees and Champions. It looks to me like her website is designed to sell puppies. JMO but I'm going by what I see on their site. Just entering shows means little. Finishing your dogs means a lot.


I don't feel all that wedded to this breeder or like I am the one to champion her. There is an "Achievements" section that shows photos and ribbons if you scroll down on the main page. https://stoneridgemaltese.com/ You can't really see what they are, though, and there isn't a listing. If that's important to someone, they should certainly ask for that info and a red flag if she doesn't provide.


----------

